# [SOLVED] RAM Affecting Monitor?



## Toxic Wolf (Feb 22, 2011)

I just installed an extra 2gb of ram, and after I plugged my computer back in, my monitor is not displaying a picture. I have tried plugging it into my tv, which I have done before, but it just says "going to power saving mode"!

I have a XFX motherboard with AMD Athlon processor, a nVidia GeForce 8300 graphics card (I think), and had 2 x 1gb Kingston HyperX DDR 2 ram. I have four ram slots in my computer, so I now have 4 x 1gb Kingston HyperX ram. I thought I would be safe getting exactly the same ram...

Any ideas how to get it to actually display on my monitor or tv?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: RAM Affecting Monitor?*

Does the PC work if you remove the added RAM?

Check all power connections to motherboard.


----------



## Toxic Wolf (Feb 22, 2011)

Just tried it; yes, the computer works perfectly without the extra ram in. I tried adding just 1gb rather than 2 extra, and that didnt work either. I've also noticed (if it's relevant) that when the computer first starts up when it's working correctly, I only have to press the power button for it to turn off again; but when the extra ram is in and it's not working properly, I have to hold the power button to get it to turn off.

EDIT: Interestingly enough, I was just about to try replacing the old ram with the new ram, when I noticed that my ram slots are different colours. Two slots are green, two are black. And the two that my existing ram was in were the green ones. Perhaps this has something to do with it?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: RAM Affecting Monitor?*

Have you tried it with just the new RAM?

Is the new RAM the same specs as the old?


----------



## Toxic Wolf (Feb 22, 2011)

Just tried it with the new ram only, in the green slots where the old ram was, but it didn't work. The ram should have the same specs, they are the same make, type, and even product code!?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: RAM Affecting Monitor?*

What model motherboard?

What is the model number of the RAM?


----------



## Toxic Wolf (Feb 22, 2011)

According to the "Belarc Software Advisor Scan", I have a 'XFX MI-A78U-8309 Ver 1.1' motherboard, although there is no hint anywhere on the actual motherboard that I can see. My ram code is: KHX8500D2K2/2G

Thanks for trying to help me man


----------



## Toxic Wolf (Feb 22, 2011)

My bad, sorry for wasting your time :/ . I read something about the CMOS reset in another thread here called "Read this before installing RAM!" but because I'm a silly noob I didn't read that before posting. All I had to do was put the CMOS jumper into reset mode while I pit the ram in, then put the CMOS back after, and voilà, windows runs.

Anyway, thanks for trying to help, and sorry for wasting your time.


----------

